# Best 'Secure' Jumping Saddle



## missparis (1 April 2011)

What jumping saddles keep you secure while jumping? I have a lovely
Prestige Meredith Saddle which is super comfy to ride and jump in, however,
if my horse does a dirty stop, there is not much holding me back in the
saddle and with my dodgy legs, gripping hard enough in that situation, in
time, is difficult! I have heard good thinks about the Stubben Siegfried
CS?


----------



## jonny (1 April 2011)

Devoucoux Chiberta


----------



## Shipley (1 April 2011)

I love my Albion K2

ETA mines the jumping one (sorry!)


----------



## star (1 April 2011)

Albion K2 Jump (not the GP, but the Jump version) - those knee and thigh blocks have saved me a few times!


----------



## Wilbur_Force (1 April 2011)

Same as Shipley and Star - love my Albion K2


----------



## Tinks81 (1 April 2011)

i have a Prestige Meredith D and it has saved my life a million times - maybe you just need bigger blocks on it 

I couldnt recommend anything better to be honest x


----------



## Fairy Dust (1 April 2011)

Butet XC with 4 blocks. It has actually given me bruises on my thighs before where it held me in the saddle after my horse put in a nasty stop- def would have been over her ears if it wasn't for the saddle. Can't recommend them highly enough


----------



## only_me (1 April 2011)

I love my ideal impala


----------



## Countrychic (1 April 2011)

I like my momentum but if I was going to get another it would be a k2 jump, I used to ride for someone with a sticky horse and it was amazing


----------



## jenni999 (1 April 2011)

Black Country Wexford.  Great for SJ, XC or hunting !


----------



## missparis (1 April 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			i have a Prestige Meredith D and it has saved my life a million times - maybe you just need bigger blocks on it 

I couldnt recommend anything better to be honest x
		
Click to expand...

Tinks81, how do you put bigger blocks on the Meredith?

Seems like everybody loves the K2 - how lightweight is this saddle? Is the Impala and Chiberta also lightweight?


----------



## Hels_Bells (1 April 2011)

I have an Albion K2 Jump, which my horse came with and I also highly recommend them.  He was a bit hysterical to jump to begin but I really noticed a massive difference between the K2 and a GP that I had been using.  We did our first ever 1.20 track the other week and the saddle was great!   

I expect that the Devoucoux mentioned in the first post may be as good, probably superior and therefore worth a try, but if budget is a factor then I think a K2 while still not cheap is great value for money - there are plenty of 2nd hand ones about if you can find one that fits right.


----------



## Shipley (1 April 2011)

To me thats the only negative of the K2 jump I think its quite heavy but pony jumps the best in it so as long as hes happy with the weight then I am


----------



## Baileyhoss (1 April 2011)

Ideal Patriot, with a suede seat.  

Add full seat jods and you have to try really hard to fall off!!. I have managed it once or twice though!


----------



## Catherine123 (1 April 2011)

I haven't ridden in the K2 but in a Stubben Siegfried CS I feel like I couldn't fall off if i tried!


----------



## kickonchaps (1 April 2011)

Ideal Nyala with the fancy leather on the seat and knee rolls - it's my baby, in fact (after my horse, obvs) it's my most prized possession! Everytime I go for a lesson my instructor says 'That's a fancy new saddle you've got there', and it's saved me from many a fall. Can you tell I'm in love?


----------



## Ladybird (1 April 2011)

Only help I have is that I saw Stubben are having a bit of a sale on their website, discounts are pretty hefty if they've got something you like!


----------



## ellie_e (1 April 2011)

love my albion k2 jump


----------



## measles (1 April 2011)

Another vote for the Albion K2 Jump!


----------



## Tinks81 (1 April 2011)

missparis said:



			Tinks81, how do you put bigger blocks on the Meredith?

Seems like everybody loves the K2 - how lightweight is this saddle? Is the Impala and Chiberta also lightweight?
		
Click to expand...

Im guessing you would need to contact a prestige fitter but they come with small, regular and large block just check what yours has
http://www.prestigeitaly.com/elenco.php?padre=&cat=1&id=121

on there it says small fron and medium back - on request medium blocks on the front???


----------



## Quadro (1 April 2011)

Ideal Patriot, so comfy and lightweight and hard to fall out of!
Q


----------



## charlimouse (1 April 2011)

Going against the grain here, but I really dislike the Albion K2. I have very short legs, and for me the blocks are in completely the wrong place. Because of this I do have a K2 jump for sale.......................


----------



## katiejam (1 April 2011)

another vote for Albion.  Hated my devocoux - did nothing for my seat/possition.  Sold it to buy an albion and have never looked back! I have necver fallen off in my albion - touch wood!!


----------



## ecrozier (1 April 2011)

charlimouse said:



			Going against the grain here, but I really dislike the Albion K2. I have very short legs, and for me the blocks are in completely the wrong place. Because of this I do have a K2 jump for sale.......................
		
Click to expand...

Charlimouse what size/width/colour? And age/price?  I am looking for a jump saddle at the mo or my 4.5 yr old - friend has a lovely K2 for sale but its a wide and he isn't!


----------



## OneInAMillion (1 April 2011)

ecrozier said:



			Charlimouse what size/width/colour? And age/price?  I am looking for a jump saddle at the mo or my 4.5 yr old - friend has a lovely K2 for sale but its a wide and he isn't!
		
Click to expand...


I can give you the link of a K2 for sale if you want...£650 I think. 

I will PM you later 


***disclaimer*** it isn't my saddle for sale!


----------



## vam (1 April 2011)

I have a Ideal Grandee that was my old mares who had a wicked stop, drop a shoulder and spin as well a turn yourself inside out buck and it saved my bacon more that once. Not a proper jumping saddle thou, more of a very forward cut gp with the Stubben type blocks. Great saddle but doesnt fit my current one so will get round to selling it at some point. 
Would def recomend and would say try Ideal saddles.


----------



## missparis (1 April 2011)

vam said:



			I have a Ideal Grandee that was my old mares who had a wicked stop, drop a shoulder and spin as well a turn yourself inside out buck and it saved my bacon more that once. Not a proper jumping saddle thou, more of a very forward cut gp with the Stubben type blocks. Great saddle but doesnt fit my current one so will get round to selling it at some point. 
Would def recomend and would say try Ideal saddles. 

Click to expand...

Your old mare sounds like my boy - brilliant horse, however, he refuses like a 12hh pony, although his 17hh :-/

Will have a look at ideal too. If I can't get bigger blocks on the Meredith, I will either swap or sell for a more secure saddle.


----------



## ecrozier (1 April 2011)

One in a million, thanks, might be a bit out of my price range, I am looking at older second hand saddles really up to the £500-600 mark max in an ideal world as he is just going to grow again if I spend more than that I think!  But would love to have a look.


----------



## VoR (1 April 2011)

Well, looks like Albion win this one!


----------



## Firewell (1 April 2011)

Albion k2 is the comfiest saddle I've ever jumped in. I have a rubbish lower leg and it really helped. However they are heavy and it did not suit my lw TB, it was too bulky slipped up her neck and gave her bad back, such a shame as I loved it!
I now have a black country quantum which I like, it's light and fits my horse like a glove. Not as secure for me but it's a very good saddle


----------



## CrazyMare (1 April 2011)

charlimouse said:



			Going against the grain here, but I really dislike the Albion K2. I have very short legs, and for me the blocks are in completely the wrong place. Because of this I do have a K2 jump for sale.......................
		
Click to expand...

I agree - I haven't ridden in an Albion that I've liked yet. I have very long legs, and I find the blocks are usually placed really awkwardly.

I love my Barnsby Milton - about as different to the Albions as you can get, but FAR more secure for me.


----------



## kez1001 (1 April 2011)

I love the look of the patriot saddle but am struggling to find one second hand!

I have a bates momentum and although it has a grippy suede seat and is very very comfy, its a 17.5" and I find i'm swimming in it so would like to replace it with a smaller seat size or possibly a patriot!

If any one knows of any let me know - thanks


----------



## IdoShowing (1 April 2011)

Stubben MF Special have good blocks that keep you really secure!!


----------



## georgiegirl (1 April 2011)

charlimouse said:



			Going against the grain here, but I really dislike the Albion K2. I have very short legs, and for me the blocks are in completely the wrong place. Because of this I do have a K2 jump for sale.......................
		
Click to expand...

have to agree with you charliemouse! I sold mine too....also they are REALLY heavy.

I have a bates momentum now and once you get ued to the flat seat/minimal knee blocks I feel more secure in that than i have in anything else!


----------

